# Reel Porn - Galvan Torque T10



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Full frontal!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Friggin SICK. I'm a sucker dark skinned exotics. 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Friggin SICK. I'm a sucker dark skinned exotics. 8)


I'm keeping my reel with a tight grip then!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a 'Mag Wheel' on my son's car......a Zebco 202 can work just as good... :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

All I can think is should I un zip my Fly? :mrgreen:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I like those really large...............arbors. :mrgreen:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

ahhh....sexy!


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

OOOOOOOooooooooo........... :shock:


----------

